# Squat - How low??



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Right ok I was shown how to squat by a powerlifter, and its way below parrarel, ass on the calves deep. I have always been fine with this.

Some guys go to parrarel?

If your not a competing powerlifter, then do we need to go that deep?

How much development are we missing out on if we dont go deep?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Do what feels comfy and what works for you.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I squat two different ways alternating between sessions - one session its wide stance with low bar position taken just below parallel, next time it's narrower stance and ATG with high bar position.

The wide stance and lower bar both work together to bring the adductors and posterior chain into the exercise, whilst the higher bar allows you to be a little more upright and keep it on the quads which compliments the narrower stance squats more.

In comparing the two ways to squat you should be stronger on the widerstance/low bar type as you recruit more muscle to assist the lift.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Deep squats everytime works a treat for me :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dan said:


> Do what feels comfy and what works for you.


as above, dont be TOLD by the pencil neck personal trainer that its all about going 3 inches below parellel or its not gonna stimulate leg growth blah blah blah, i go with what feels comfortable but chalenging, and my quads are just fine


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dan said:


> Do what feels comfy and what works for you.


Yeah that's definitely the most important advice... keep it comfortable and feeling natural for your body type and flexibility.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

for a squat to be registered as a proper squat the thighs must be parallel to the floor.

i recommend going slightly lower though


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Dan said:


> Do what feels comfy and what works for you.


 :thumb:

Some things we just gotta work out for ourselves! I personlly go about an inch below parallel.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

This may sound stupid, but i have real short hamstrings/achilies and i find it extremely difficult to go below parallel. Are there any stretches or excercises i can do to assists with this. I feel as though it is holding me back.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

I cant go too deep, my knees are fcuked from rugby


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

benicillin said:


> This may sound stupid, but i have real short hamstrings/achilies and i find it extremely difficult to go below parallel. Are there any stretches or excercises i can do to assists with this. I feel as though it is holding me back.


squatting itself will stretch them....keep them very light. deadlifts will too.

if you have extremely tight muscles/tendons/ligaments - the NHS do free physio


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

benicillin said:


> This may sound stupid, but i have real short hamstrings/achilies and i find it extremely difficult to go below parallel. Are there any stretches or excercises i can do to assists with this. I feel as though it is holding me back.


My girlfriend also has this problem, whenever she tries to do a bodyweight squat she just ends up on tiptoes lol!

If you find a remedy PM me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Bri said:


> My girlfriend also has this problem, whenever she tries to do a bodyweight squat she just ends up on tiptoes lol!
> 
> If you find a remedy PM me!


I also have this problem. My Achilles' tendons are shorter than they should be because I walked like a retard when I was younger. I can't back squat anywhere near parallel. Front squatting I can get just about parallel. As for stretches, stand on a step, drop your heels as low as possible get a good stretch in the calves and Achilles and hold for as long as possible and repeat. Lie on your back, get a training partner to push your extended leg back towards you (like you see sportsmen doing when they get cramp). They all help.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Its up to you.

You will get every answer under the sun.

Personally i only squat all the way down.....


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Bri said:


> My girlfriend also has this problem, whenever she tries to do a bodyweight squat she just ends up on tiptoes lol!
> 
> If you find a remedy PM me!


Yeah same as me buddy. I've seen some people put a board under their heels to keep the weight off the toes. But i want to find a way to stretch out my achilies really.

Might ask at the doctors about physio, make up some little porkies and say my achilies are giving me grief :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Bri said:


> My girlfriend also has this problem, whenever she tries to do a bodyweight squat she just ends up on tiptoes lol!
> 
> If you find a remedy PM me!


Stretching mate.

do deep calf raises with body weight.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

If anyone has hamstring flexibility issues, get into a squat position - ass to grass position, and force your knees out with your elbows, hold for about a minute

do daily










for those who say your knees are ****ed so you cant go low - its proven that your knees are worse off if you stay above parallel, so dont give that bull shiz  your form is just off.

and yeh, whatevers comfortable, I just don't like it when people think they're squatting a heavy weight and not going deep, because if they were to go an inch under par with the same weight, they wouldnt be able to do it - fact.

deep is the only way for me.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bri get her to sit back like sitting onto a chair.

First things to move are the hips not the knees its a backwards motion....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I squat ATG or at the very least paralell, but a board under your heels and wear flat trainers, if you cant go low without going forward on your toes, do some calf stretching, it makes an immense difference.

Amazing how much more you can lift on a squat with well practiced form.

I always do some partial leg stretches before squatting aswell.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> I always squat ATG. If you can, why not? I mean would it be acceptable to miss out the last few inches on a bench press.


what kind of weight mate???


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Currently paralell of below up to 280kg, above that I go prob couple inches above, as have torn hammy and cant risk it going at bottom

But when going super heavy 300kg + I very often dont hit parallel

For all those doing ATG any one can do that with baby weights ie 260kg and below is like a warm up


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Bri get her to sit back like sitting onto a chair.
> 
> First things to move are the hips not the knees its a backwards motion....


This is important, see so many people in my gym barely using their hips at all?straight up and down.. And they're usually the ones who don't even get near parallel and have 50kg more on the bar than they could squat properly.

Personally go just below parallel. Love hacksquats because you can go true ATG.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Currently paralell of below up to 280kg, above that I go prob couple inches above, as have torn hammy and cant risk it going at bottom
> 
> But when going super heavy 300kg + I very often dont hit parallel
> 
> For all those doing ATG any one can do that with baby weights ie 260kg and below is like a warm up


Lets see the awesome wheels you have built with these partial reps:thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i think there is a use for both i tend to go ATG light to heavy then for max weights just above para it still blasts quads and i get the best from both


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> For all those doing ATG any one can do that with baby weights ie 260kg and below is like a warm up


not everyone is a giant lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lets see the awesome wheels you have built with these partial reps:thumbup1:


Given Im blessed with super sh1t leg genetics


----------



## gt190 (Dec 25, 2009)

gotta go atg, at least just below parallel


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gt190 said:


> gotta go atg, at least just below parallel


But why?

Not disagreeing just want to know WHY?

Not bad Joe, haven't exactly got Platz legs my self


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

gt190 said:


> gotta go atg, at least just below parallel


I wouldnt say you have to, think that might depend on the weight your lifting.

If I could squat 300+kg then I probably wouldnt dare to go ATG with that weight, I should imagine youd grow just by taking the weight off the dam bar with those plates and your Cns will probably say holy f***n harribo what the hell is sh*t.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

If you looking for full quad development then surely a full ROM would be better than partial?

Going ATG also moves the deceleration/acceleration part of the lift from where the knee is most unstable (90 degrees) to a point where it is more stable reducing the risk of injury.


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

there is only 1 way and 1way only to squat and that is ass to the grass


----------



## 8Ball (Apr 20, 2010)

i think it's really just a matter of personal preference. i've competed in the usapl for the past few years so i usually concentrate on going just below parallel. rippetoe's said that a 90° bend in the knees is their strongest position, so anything below that angle will really work your legs. for me, i've never really gotten any benefit from going A2G, in fact my knees usually hurt more after an A2G session, and like i said, it's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

8Ball said:


> i think it's really just a matter of personal preference. i've competed in the usapl for the past few years so i usually concentrate on going just below parallel. rippetoe's said that a 90° bend in the knees is their strongest position, so anything below that angle will really work your legs. for me, i've never really gotten any benefit from going A2G, in fact my knees usually hurt more after an A2G session, and like i said, it's a matter of personal preference.


I agree.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

going deeper does have benefits

BUT

look at this pic - this is me just breaking parallel - now I can go deeper if I widen my stance but with this width stance my calves and hams are already touching and going deeper (i.e ATG) would require me to either break form or change positionign which would unload the quads and load the hips more - so in my mind I am defeating the purpose of why I am squating


----------



## 8Ball (Apr 20, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> going deeper does have benefits
> 
> BUT
> 
> look at this pic - this is me just breaking parallel - now I can go deeper if I widen my stance but with this width stance my calves and hams are already touching and going deeper (i.e ATG) would require me to either break form or change positionign which would unload the quads and load the hips more - so in my mind I am defeating the purpose of why I am squating


very very true -- A2G takes the weight off of your quads and glutes. It also puts a lot of strain on your knees, especially if you go low enough so that your hammies and calves are in contact. Regardless of stance width, though, I always focus on keeping my knees directly over my heels to prevent any kind of knee injury, which is especially important when squatting heavy.


----------

